# relux?



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hello

Hope you can help. 

My DD, Mollie, was born nearly 4 weeks ago at 34 weeks. She has klebsiella and sepsis and was in special care for 2.5 weeks (home a week and half now) She seems to be doing ok only I am worried that she is vomiting every feed. Not just spitting up but, especially yesterday and saturday, forcefully being sick. The milk is also coming out of her nose when this happens. Sometimes it is milk, other times curdled milk and saturday was very slightly green tinged. She has been sick with each feed today but not quite projectile. Every time i lay her down she has milk running out her mouth. Maybe she's just eating too much? She is a guzzler!

She is being weighed by the health visitor tomorrow so i will be interested to see if she has put on good amount of weight. Last time she had gone from 2.38kg to 2.40 kg in a week.

She is a good feeder but it's the vomiting that is concerning. She has had a couple of choking episodes where i have had to sit her up sp she could get her breath. She also 'moans' quite a lot and takes a while to settle and seems uncomfortable. 

Her nappies are wet and lots of runny, watery mustardy poo although it was a little green yesterday morning. I was going to call our hv yesterday as was worried but not sure if can bother her at the weekend. 

I was wondering, does this sound like reflux? I did ask the hv this last week when the vomiting wasn't quite so bad, although she had had the choking and the milk through nose. She said not to be too hasty with a diagnosis of reflux. She aslo commented that mollie looked a little yellow still although i couldn't see it. But in the last few days i have thought that she looked a bit more yellow though could be imagining it. 

Any advice or information you could give me would be much appreciated as i am quite anxious at night, worrying that she will have another choking episdoe and i wont hear, even though she is in the moses basket right next to me! I have got her mattress slightly elevated.

Anyway, thanks very much for your help

Nic x


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi nic,

am so sorry i have not answered sooner but my little man has caused me lots of grief over the last few days....

how is it all going?? how is mollie doing

i will be back tomorrow to do a more in depth reply hun....

hang on in there hun.... i know how hard and scary it can be    

luv v xxx


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi V

Hope you and little theo are ok  

Ok sorry for the me post but I am so anxious about mollie now, which I know is probably silly. THe last couple of days she has been so unsettled and uncomfortable and really sicking more than ever. Constantly looking for food after being sick so all over the place. 

I am seriously thinking about stopping the bf because we are all over the place. I have been mainly bf but she is always so sick. SHe probably has about 3 bottles a day, often between 80-100 ml at a time. SHe is 7 weeks but 1 week adjusted cos of prematurity and i know you told me a while ago she should have no more than about 40/50ml per feed. JHowever SCBU nurse said to feed on demand as much as she wants to gain weight so not sure now.

SHe put on 1.5oz week before last and then 9oz this week!! 

Not sure whether to give up the bf and just bottle feed so i know how much she is getting and stop confusing her, jumping between bottle and breast. Also can then be sure it's nothing i am eating (very boring diet at the mo) that is making her sick. 

Just don't know what to do for best but hate seeing her in so much discomfort and sickness. 

Tried gavison which didn't seem to do much but back on it now, along with infacol which i think makes her more sick. 

She is still on trimethoprin. Also i have been poorly (throat infection) last week so not sure if a factor? Could i pass it to her? 

As usual, any advice gratefully received. 

Thank you

Nic x


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Nic,

Thanks for the update hun and here are some     for you and little mollie.....

yousound like you are recieving conflicting advice but tbh i think it sounds as though her reflux is worsening and personally i would ring the paediatrician and ask for a appointment as soon as possible.....

mollie sounds alot like theo did when he was tiny (though he was never as tiny as her  ) he would either chuck back his bottle and i would give it him again or the vomit would trickle constantly from his mouth for hours after between his feeds until he demanded another one.... which tbh he has never been that bothered about milk but he did comfort feed when he was smaller and thus vomited more and it sounds like what mollie is doing..

it sounds like maybe she needs an antacid to help with the pain and this may help with her feeding... also have you thought about trying a thickened milk?? the enfamil ar (antireflux) is meant to be the best... you can order it to try or go to gp and ask to try it on prescription..... 

as for the breastfeeding all i can say is do what you feel is best.... happy mummy happy baby.... it is not for me to make the decision but i stopped at 9 weeks with theo as i had had enough and couldnt do it but felt very proud i had done my best ad you should feel proud for the start you have given mollie

i do feel for such a tiny baby 80-100 ml of feed is alot and feel maybe smaller more frequent feeds may help her vomiting....

did you try the dr browns bottle

her weight gain is good if you look at it over the 2 weeks so the vomiting may be just down to guzzling too much at once and then realising she doesnt need that much so some comes back... but i understand how difficult it is to placate a hungary baby

does she have a dummy...theo love his and it also helps with the reflux as it helps neutralise the acids..theo loved the mam tiny baby ones which may suit mollie too..

i would try not to get her weighed every week... maybe every 2 weeks or so as the weight gain will look more signifcant over a period time and may make you worry less...

i would deffo ring mollies paediatrician tho and get an appointment

as for us it is unfortuate theo has to go for a major operation due to the severity of his reflux... we should have a date through soon....

love to you and mollie

v xxxx


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi V

Oh sorry about theo's op, i really feel for you all.   There's nothing worse than poorly kids  Hopefully it will make him completely better. 

Dr Browns bottle is top of list today! AM hoping for miracles!

HV wants mollie weighed weekly at the mo owing to fluctuating weight,. 

I agree, i have given her the first 8 weeks and maybe bf is not the way forward  Am also paranoid after the klebsiella i might be giving her something bad in my milk. 

Have tried smaller feeds but nothing will placate her and she goes crazy! she has a dummy but i like the sound of the one theo has. Where is it from? The only one she likes is this awful thing from SCBU and i want to get rid as looking a bit used!!

Mollie still sicks even if upright but def the min she almost goes flat it comes out. Been projectiling a lot.

DO i need to go to GP to bring forward paed appt? 

I tried SMA stay down as advised by hv and scbu nurse but she seemed really uncomfy and i read shouldn't combine with bf....not sure whether to cut bf and persue this? 

It's so confusing and i feel a bit of a mess about it all, like i don't kow what i'm doing!

Thanks as ever for your advice and big   to theo

Nicx


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi hun,

what a pickle....  

i would  say just buy one dr brown bottle and they are about a fiver and if they work they buy some more... i am not saying they stop the vomiting but theo is much better on them than off them.... i tried a few months ago to take them off them and he was so bad i had to go to boots in cornwall and buy a whole new set of dr browns as i hadnt taken them with me  dh was cursing me but when he saw how much better t was on them he shut up!!! thank god!!! give them a whirl!!!

the dummies theo used to love are the mam tiny baby ones and are avaliable from boots and mothercare... they are from 0-2 months but theo had them until 5 then he went straight to the mam 6 plus month ones as he hated the 0 plus ones, think it was the shape   the mam tiny baby ones are the ones i would deffo rave about and they have cute hearts on or say 'sweet pea' or 'precious' so also vey cute!!!! 

tbh where the paeds appointment is concerned i would try and ring mollies consultants secretary and explain the situation and see what they can do as they may just sort it for you then.... try ringing monday....

to me it sounds like she comfort feeds as there is no way that her tiny tum can tolerate so much in it, theo used to do it... eat vomit then look for more.... i used to be constantly feeding him....

the thickened formulas never agreed with theo either but the enfamil ar is meant to be excellent and many on the reflux support thread have babies on it...have you posted on there

in regards to the breastfeeding... as i say i cannot advise you to give it up but i can say that if you do decide to stop dont beat yourself up... things are very difficult and no one would blame you...mollie may be picking up on your tensions about it so all i can do is say do what is best for you and mollie....

i find then when theo is bolt upright he vomits more and layoing down he vomits more so i try to find a happy medium between laying and sitting and this seems to work best... play about a little and try and find what works for you..

i hope this helps and let me know how you are getting on and what you decide..

big hugs to you and mollie

luv v xxx


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

V you are a HUGE and wonderful help, thank you. Will try a Dr B bottle and get the dummies and call the secretary on Monday. 

You are right re positioning too, it's finding a happy medium....and then staying in that position for about 10 hours!!!

Love to you and your little man

Nic x


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

hows it going chick??


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi V

Well, the MAM dummies are a hit so thank you for that tip!! 

The Dr Brown bottles havent made a noticeable difference yet but i think we need to change the teat as have level 1 but seems to flow too fast. I have level 2 teats and assume will require more suction? Will try them.That said the last feed i did with them she seemed to pop off a lot more!!

I think the bf makes her more forcefully sick than bottles. 

DH did a dream feed last night and she took a lot less and went off without being sick so i think am going to try waking her for feeds with no less than 3 hours between them. 
We are trying to reduce the volume of the feeds which is hard as she gets really fractious and roots like mad for more. Her head is so strong and she bangs it against my collar bone so have to shift her! 

Trying various positions to stop the sickness although she is still being pretty sick. Like just now, went to check her as been asleep about half an hour and still squirming and she was being sick.  I always wind her and sit  her upright (well almost) for a fair bit after each feed. 

Her paed doesn't know about the relflux as she was sent home from scbu without gaviscon. IS it ok to bypass the GP to get her seen? 

SHe has an appt for her MCGU or something - catheter into the urethra and running the dye through on the 18th. Poor thing  They only sedate from 6 months which is good as lottie had to be sedated once and it was awful. That said i don't want her to be in pain. Is it ok this procedure? Have to take her on my own as DH looking after Lottie. 

Anyway, hope Theo is ok. I popped onto the reflux thread and saw that people are suffering much worse than me/mollie so feel a bit guilty   

Take care and will keep you posted.

Nic x

p.s. sorry, do you know if safe to take fybogel or senna while bf as i am a bit bunged up!! Thanks


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Gave mollie a feed in town earlier and she brought it up almost as i was giving it to her  Can't have had a chance to go down properly. It was straight out the carton, as she has had it loads of times, so ended up bf. then been bringing that up ever since. 
DH was with her just now and said she was really choking and went bright red. He is usually unflappable. Nnow all she wants is to eat again ...it's so hard, sorry, i know you are going through worse. 
Might call dr in morning and try the rinitadine or whatever it is? Do you think it's worth it? 

Thanks as every hun

Nic x


----------



## cassn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi V

HOw is little Theo? How are you bearing up? Ok I hope  

Have had a tough few days here. Mollie has been on ranitidine since monday and i have not seen any improvement, in fact last 2 days it has been worse. This may be because she had her jabs friday i don;t know. She has been choking more and being sick even a coupld of hours after feeds (although this isn't necessarily a new thing). It just seems more vomit now. 

I fed her about 1.45am and when i stroked her head her fontanelle felt quite sunk. Even DH commented on it. That said it didn't feel quite so bad when she was sat up and it's a little less evident this morning though still a little more than usual i think.

Her tummy has been making some weird noises and you can almost see the sickness starting from the middle of her tum and working its way up. 

Meant to go back or follow up this week so think i will try and see a gp tomorrow. Thing is it'll be a different one to the excellent one i saw last week so there;s no continuity. He said about referring her back to the paed consultant early. 

Do you know what they may do now? Maybe the domperidom? Should the ranitidine have worked by now? 

I am back on gaviscon for bottle feeds, although doesnt seem to help. her matress is raised, i keep her upright after feeds (as soon as we move she is sick and often is sitting up too) Am using Dr Brown bottles (tho not sure any difference yet) and she seems to be the same whether bf or bottle. 

Just not sure what else i can do and am worrying a bit about her now 

Anyway, thanks as ever if you get a chance to reply, i know you have your hands full there and hope you ok 

Nic x


----------

